# Digit backhoe



## shooter3

Hi folks, I am the new owner of an used backhoe. I paid a little more than I should have, but I wanted to be able to finish my project before I had problems! Well I've just started the project and have problems! 

Digit was sold to another company. (I have a Digit 2208) who sells parts, but it looks like they buy from someone else and resells them. It took me 2 weeks to get what looks like an off the shelf gear, for 200 bucks. I now need a hub that looks like a common trailer part.

My question is; Do any of you have a digit? and how do you like it? What type of repair history does yours have? Have I been wacked?

I like the backhoe. It has plenty of power for it's size, tires that float over the lawn. Problem is there is no one close by to compare notes with.

Any interested parties out there?


----------



## Adkpk

I have one.
Had to weld one of the rear wheels once. It broke off at the hub. Wasn't an easy weld but it held well. My pump leaks a little at the fitting, other than it looking like hell, it's quite a mighty beast.


----------



## lifeslemon

I have one as well. I love it.
I might be able to hook you up with some parts.
PM me if interested.


----------



## Hoosier

Terramites RULE! LOL...


I knw a guy who had a dg it, he liked it. He ended up selling it and getting a tow behind backhoe. Dam thing looked like an attatchment only, but it could drag itself around on tiny wheels and a hydrostat drive... Weird lookin.


Good Luck, check all th rental yards in your area for more info.


----------



## Adkpk

lifeslemon said:


> I have one as well. I love it.
> I might be able to hook you up with some parts.
> PM me if interested.



Hey, welcome to AS. Ya they're great little machines. I found out that the leak was a crack in the pump. $150 for a new pump and I am a digging fool again. I'll try to keep this post in mind for future parts but for now I'm am good. Thanks life.


----------



## shooter3

*Another part search*

Hi ADRPK! Where did you find that pump for $150 bucks? After clearing a lot of land, and digging a foundation (small bucket, long time!!!), the spline teeth wore out, pump is still good, but without the spline , she won't go! My problem is with the price of such a small and simple pump! 150-250 sounds reasonable, $500 sounds like a lot to me. Can anyone help with a suppler?:help:


----------



## Adkpk

Give these guys a call. If they don't have one in stock they will make one for you. 

http://www.princehyd.com/Default.aspx?tabid=41


----------



## johnybbackhoe

*dig it parts*

Does anyone have any places to get parts for a digit? I need bushings and pins for my backhoe and a parts list or owners manual would be nice. If I get some info I am going to make a free site with all the info and free copies of the manual.

thx
john


----------



## shooter3

*Diget parts*

The authorized dealer is Feteral Manufacturing. Phone is 1-800-367-8660. The parts are prepriatory and expensive for certain things. Great little machine though!


----------



## johnybbackhoe

*Feteral Manufacturing*

thx I have been calling that number for 2 weeks and it is aways busy, I also have the non toll free number and it comes up as not in service, I think they are no longer in bussiness, I need to replace all my pins and bushings, if anyone has a manual I would pay for a copy.


----------



## Adkpk

johnybbackhoe said:


> thx I have been calling that number for 2 weeks and it is aways busy, I also have the non toll free number and it comes up as not in service, I think they are no longer in bussiness, I need to replace all my pins and bushings, if anyone has a manual I would pay for a copy.



My pins and bushings are worn too. I might have a manual I will look today where I think it is.


----------



## johnybbackhoe

*pins*

great! between the two of us we should be able to find them


----------



## Rustic River

*Dig-it Backhoe*

I am wondering if a Dig-It's backhoe (it is from a dig-it loader backhoe not a towable) will attach to a Yanmar tractor with Category 1 three point hitch? Thanks for any info


----------



## BuddhaKat

Adkpk said:


> My pins and bushings are worn too. I might have a manual I will look today where I think it is.


It would be extremely unlikely that a bushing would be proprietary. Why go to the trouble and expense of making a bushing that won't be as good as what comes stock from a bushing mfg? In all of my machine design/engineering experience I've rarely seen a custom bushing.

It's likely that the pins are off the shelf too.

Get in touch with Motion Industries. They'll have the hydraulic pumps as well.


----------



## Adkpk

BuddhaKat said:


> It would be extremely unlikely that a bushing would be proprietary. Why go to the trouble and expense of making a bushing that won't be as good as what comes stock from a bushing mfg? In all of my machine design/engineering experience I've rarely seen a custom bushing.
> 
> It's likely that the pins are off the shelf too.
> 
> Get in touch with Motion Industries. They'll have the hydraulic pumps as well.



Not replacing anything. My pump is new. And the pins and bushings work so no need to spend money for nothing. I keep it well greased and I keep on digging with it. The kohler 18 horse twin cyl. on that puppy is a dream. My only issue with the digit is traction.


----------



## corax

Has anyone ever been able to find an owner's manual? Feterl is definately out of business. I just bought one of the Dig-It tow behinds, but it needs a bit of work - could I bother someone to look for a manufacturer or part number on the hydraulic pump? What kind of adapter does it use to mount to the engine? Thanks in advance for any info


----------



## Normsworld

You might try the Allmand site . They have a neat parts breakdown page . I was told it was mainly off the shelf parts common to other small TLB 's . If I remember right it's under support link . I have one if you need me to check or measure something . Also just days ago a digit backhoe was on ebay and the seller said he had a connection for parts . I'll search ,I might be watching the auction .


----------



## Normsworld

Here is the link for Allmand http://www.allmand.com/support/order.asp

If you need to set up a account , it's easy . Mine is a 425 the digit is more like a 225
Also it wasn't ebay , it was craigslist . I have his email address , I was interested in his machine and he seemed know his stuff . I could pm it .


----------



## Adkpk

When my pump went I read the model number off the pump googled it. I think the pump company who had one was called, "Dalton". They got one out to me pronto. It was $150 around. 

I still need to remember to check my stash of manuals for the "digit".


----------



## MIKEYBUILT

I just picked up a dig-it 198t i need a motor does any one know where the tag for the motor is or know what motor is on it so i can get parts - the manual says its a chs18s 18 hp kohler but the covers say its a magnum 18 hp any help would be appreciated


----------



## corax

Normsworld said:


> Here is the link for Allmand http://www.allmand.com/support/order.asp
> 
> If you need to set up a account , it's easy . Mine is a 425 the digit is more like a 225
> Also it wasn't ebay , it was craigslist . I have his email address , I was interested in his machine and he seemed know his stuff . I could pm it .




Thanks for the link, if you could PM the email to me I would appreciate it - can never get too much help on discontinued equipment




Adkpk said:


> When my pump went I read the model number off the pump googled it. I think the pump company who had one was called, "Dalton". They got one out to me pronto. It was $150 around.
> 
> I still need to remember to check my stash of manuals for the "digit".



Thanks, I'll see what I can find from that company - I read this on the Feterl site:

_Hydraulic Pressure 
2500 PSI (176 kg/cm squared) standard 
2500 PSI (127 kg/cm squared) backhoe circuit 
2000 PSI (127 kg/cm squared) utility circuit (optional) 

Hydraulic Pump 
Standard Circuit: 5 GPM (22 LPM) @ 3600 RPM 
Utility Option: Backhoe circuit 5 GPM (19 LPM) @ 3600 RPM 
Tool circuit 9 GPM (34 LPM) @ 3600 RPM _

So I guess at minimum I'm looking for a 9 gpm that can put out 2,500 psi pump at 3,600 rpm


----------



## MIKEYBUILT

Can anyone tell me the spec# of the engine that is supposed to be on a dig-it backhoe model 198t if you have one having problems with re-powering it i have a magnum 18 on it but don't know the spec# so i can get a motor for it


----------



## corax

depending on how much of the engine is left on the one I just bought (picking it up tomorrow), I could let you know what I find on my 148 (also a 18hp Kohler)


----------



## MIKEYBUILT

Any help would be great just want to get this thing running


----------



## corax

no hydraulic pump with it, but I did get the Op Manual + the engine manual -- I'll take pics of anything that can help and post it up

the newest toy - now I just have to get it running


----------



## corax

This is what was written on the front of the engine manual - there wasn't anything else on the inside, so take it with a grain of salt






the Op Manual is too big to just take a pic of each page - maybe I'll scan it and try to find someplace to host the file


----------



## MIKEYBUILT

Thanks for the info . After spending hours on the web and talking with kohler i ended up ordering a new motor its a ch20s spec# 64654 i'll see how it works .


----------



## dougwoodin

*Great little tractor!!*

I recently purchased a used Dig-It TLB [tractor/loader/backhoe] model # 198T. Its serial # 95684. I don't know its age. I don't see a year of manufacture anywhere on the machine. I had to replace the hydraulic pump,[Vickers part # V10 1P1P 11C20.] $325 from Hydraulic supply. Ph.#-386-274-4617. Located Ormond Bch, Fl. The drive gear that is located INSIDE the motor shaft[mates with gear on pump] [$75.00 called spline kit.]is available from Mission Supply.Ph #- 812-385-5061. Talk to Larry. He knows a lot about the Dig-It machines.They also have a re-print of the owners/service manual.[$22.00] My Dig-It is up and working. For its small size, its a very strong machine. I'm in Bunnell, Fl. Ph-386-585-8905 Call with questions.


----------



## ceebee

The last 2 numbers are the year of manufactor


----------



## ceebee

The last 2 numbers of the serial are the year of manufacture. I have a 198T also and if anyone know where to get parts? I plowed 26 inches of snow last winter with it


----------



## sparc

*Dig-It parts*

OK, here's the people you need to call if you need parts or info on a Dig-It machine.

They bought the rights to Dig-It from FETERL around 2005 I was told.

http://www.powerkingtractor.com/

Mission Manufacturing | 324 N Brown | Princeton, IN 47670
(877) 262-1191 (TOLL FREE) | (812) 385-5061 | (812) 385-5077 (FAX)

Email: [email protected]


----------



## busterbrown

*busterbrown*



Adkpk said:


> Not replacing anything. My pump is new. And the pins and bushings work so no need to spend money for nothing. I keep it well greased and I keep on digging with it. The kohler 18 horse twin cyl. on that puppy is a dream. My only issue with the digit is traction.


 Keep it properly greased and you will not have any trouble. I grease mine(M2208) each morning and it has 850 hrs. no trouble wahatso ever. busterbrown


----------



## busterbrown

ceebee said:


> The last 2 numbers of the serial are the year of manufacture. I have a 198T also and if anyone know where to get parts? I plowed 26 inches of snow last winter with it


I hAVE A 2001 DIG iT m2208 AND AN OWNERS MANUAL. It list a 148 and a 198 which are tow behind backhoes, also it list M2008, M2208,M2208D for 2001 which are full tractor loader backhoes. mine is a M2208 which has a 22 hp Kohler Command Engine. Mission Manufacturing in Princton Indiana Has 3 warehouses full of parts for these machines. Their number is 1-877-262-1191 or go to [email protected]


----------



## digit1998

*Dig-it TLB 198t*

Hi all, I want to replace three of the backhoe pins with the zerk fittings and 1 bushing. They are worn so I would like them replaced. Where can I get them, their was a earlier posting from an engineer that they should be a common / stock Item
from a supply. Has anyone had any luck finding a supplier that is reasonable.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## softailjeff

*dig it backhoe*

Hello, I just bought my dig-it 148 towable. Used it right away and like it very much, but wouldn't mind a bigger bucket. Does anyone no were I could find one or what other buckets I can use that will fit? I have the 12" bucket on it right now and would like an 18" I know they make a 36" cemetery bucket for this. I am a caretaker for 2 cemeteries and this peice of equipment is really handy in tight spots.... Love it, just wish I had a bigger bucket...Thank you Jeff


----------



## sickboy774

I just purchased two Dig-It 158s from an auction house here in the Los Angeles area. I haven't run them yet...getting the fuel tanks cleaned. I need a bucket for one. Does anyone know of another make of bucket that could be adapted to work on these machines? I also read that there was a post hole digger attachment as well.


----------

